# Teens - 20's CHB Handlebars



## highship (Dec 16, 2022)

Teens - 20's CHB Handlebars. 
More pictures or measurements available if needed, just let me know.
Comes with free electrical tape grips!
Shipping will be actual cost. Cash or USPS money order only.


----------



## RichH (Dec 17, 2022)

$50


----------



## highship (Dec 18, 2022)

RichH said:


> $50



Deal! Shoot me a PM.


----------



## RichH (Dec 18, 2022)

Pm sent


----------

